# mirrors for binary packages



## MinjaeKim (Mar 12, 2017)

I was trying to configure the mirror site for binary packages but couldn't get it as I wanted. The overseas internet connection here in Korea is very bad (about 50KB/s at best and down to 500B/s in actual download speed per connection) while the local connection is very fast (around 8MB/s per connection). So having a local mirror is critical, and I got the FreeBSD image from a local mirror (ftp.kaist.ac.kr). However even though I clicked all the directories inside the FreeBSD directory, I failed to find any binary package provided. This site (ftp.kaist.ac.kr) is listed in the official list of FreeBSD mirrors, but somehow the binary packages are missing. The default server pkg uses is unusable as it takes about 5 hours to install chromium (and compiling chromium from ports will take a full day). Can you help me find an acceptable mirror for downloading binary packages? A mirror server in Japan or China is not as good as a local one but still acceptable.


----------



## aa (Mar 12, 2017)

You can try ftp.tw.freebsd.org in taiwan,
It quite fast and not too far away from your location.


----------



## MinjaeKim (Mar 14, 2017)

aa said:


> You can try ftp.tw.freebsd.org in taiwan,
> It quite fast and not too far away from your location.


I've had a check, and it's kind of interesting that there are only 5 binary package mirrors available. Simply put, why is it so? I think many of current FreeBSD mirror servers are capable of providing binary package support.


----------

